# My new gheenoe nmz!



## tarheellee (Dec 26, 2012)

My New Gheenoe! Trying to figure out some mods I can add to it, just got my custom grab bar in today!


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Nice! I like the colors. Why is it the first thing you guys put on your NMZ is a motor?


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

push pole holder

some kind of front and rear platform

K.I.S.S.!


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

> Nice! I like the colors. Why is it the first thing you guys put on your NMZ is a motor?



NC has no No Motor Zones.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

Definitely get a set of push pole holders. Do you have any problem hitting the motor when you pole?


----------



## Juice73 (Aug 6, 2014)

Contact Bob from Strongarm Products. He has tons of options for Gheenoes. www.strongarmproducts.com


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Oswld is my current first choice ...


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Edit: I meant to quote the Strongarm recommendation.

Yeah, if you want to pay up front then wait for 6 months to get your stuff.

Check the Gheenoe shop, forum member oswld or anytide or go to a local welder for aluminum stuff.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Contact Bob from Strongarm Products. He has tons of options for Gheenoes. www.strongarmproducts.com



Read before you order anything from Strongarm…..

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1396564917/0


----------

